# Kellerräumung 4.5: Skitourenstiefel Dynafit Tour Lite 2



## homerjay (15. März 2010)

Größe 27,5

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220572024032&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## dubbel (15. März 2010)

warum nummeriert man denn seine keller-verkäufe, und nach welchem numerischen system?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerjay (15. März 2010)

Soll ich`s Dir erklären oder war das eine rhetorische Frage?


----------



## dubbel (15. März 2010)

todernste frage.


----------



## homerjay (18. März 2010)

Naja, ich brauche halt Platz im Keller für meine selbstgemachte Kürbismarmelade mit ganzen Früchten. 

Jede Kalenderwoche (=KW) stelle ich was neues bei Ebay ein und verweise darauf hier im Forum. Und weil ich nach manchen Biketouren ausschaue wie John MacLaine, abgesehen von den Schußverletzungen natürlich, habe ich mich bei der Nummerierung grob an den Sequels von "Stirb langsam" orientiert. Wobei ich schon in KW9 vom Schema abgewichen bin, erstens weil ich auch mal zu irgendwas "reloaded" schreiben wollte und zweitens ist "Stirb langsam 2" fast noch schlechter als "Stirb langsam 4.0". 
Die zweite Ziffer ergibt sich aus der Anzahl der Dinge, die ich pro KW einstelle.

Kann ich Dir sonst noch irgendwie helfen?

Übrigens, wegen der Nachfrage wurde Kellerräumung 3.3 gerade verlängert.


----------

